# Head on Loaded Down



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

My uncle was behind me today with a load when a car came head on into his lane, here's a few pics. The straps broke and truck looks like it was run through a crusher. It was a nice 350 powerstroke.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking at the pictures I am hoping there are survivors.

That is a bad wreck.

How many rolls were on the gooseneck?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Walked away, currently in ICU at Baylor. Driver of car didn't make it, only 14 rolls.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Walked away, currently in ICU at Baylor. Driver of car didn't make it, only 14 rolls.


Sorry about the driver of the car.

I hope and pray your uncle makes a full recovery.

Just looking at the pictures it is easy to surmise the intensity of a wreck like that. You being there first hand has got to be an experience that stays with you for a while. Glad you are alright.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

It was pretty bad, had a 4 lane highway shutdown for 3 hours. He was lucky that's for sure.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

What was the reason the car came into his lane?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow that looks nasty and looks like he is lucky to be alive.Sorry about the driver in the car,also wondering why she crossed over.

I'd put odds on texting and driving!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats really bad .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto on the other responses, I drive a f350 and pull that very same load very often, that was one hell of an impact, certainly lucky to be alive....hopefully he has a full recovery. I will second the thought of texting and driving, or make-up and driving, at any rate, distracted while driving......it happens far to often nowadays....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> What was the reason the car came into his lane?


We are not to sure, it was an older person so I would think texting would be out of the equation but who knows these days.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Your uncle got very lucky, you should take em fishing soon as he's up to it.

Something very similar happened years ago around here, guy in pickup with a trailer load of round bales swerved to miss a car that was wandering into his lane, guy with hay didn't survive going off the road, idiot in the car never even slowed down.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Your uncle got very lucky, you should take em fishing soon as he's up to it.
> Something very similar happened years ago around here, guy in pickup with a trailer load of round bales swerved to miss a car that was wandering into his lane, guy with hay didn't survive going off the road, idiot in the car never even slowed down.


Thats pretty sad. Happens alot more then we hear. My buddy got hit by a transport truck when hauling hay with the big john deere loader tractor (cant remember model but about 130hp). He was screwed up for a while. The worst part was the paki truck driver didnt even have a licence.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Walked away, currently in ICU at Baylor. Driver of car didn't make it, only 14 rolls.


Hope your uncle fully recovers. Cant even tell what the truck was. Wouldnt have known if you didnt say.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

That really makes a fella think! A lot of us on here move loads like that regularly. My heart goes out to all involved and the families.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That is one nasty looking wreck. Glad your uncle is going to be ok. I'm amazed that he survived that at all. Will keep him in my prayers.

There's been people crossing the center line for all sorts of reasons: inattention, blackouts, medicine reactions, mini strokes, heart attacks, drinking, suicides, etc. for as long as I can remember and then some. Reaching for dropped objects seems to be a big one around here. Sure texting is also one of the them.

One note: I absolutely do not condone texting and driving. I've fussed on my son for texting while driving tractors in the field because it's not even safe out there at 5 mph, I've seen him doing it from a distance. I can't even drive the golf cart and text on the farm and drive, how anyone does it and drives a car is beyond me.


----------

